# Moving to Canada - looking for Quantity Surveying Job Opportunities - Advice Needed!



## michaelmc (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I are currently living in Cork in Ireland and are looking at moving to Canada (with no preference of any city) in the new year. I am a Quantity Surveyor and would be interested if anyone knows companies that are worth contacting. I have worked as a PQS and have 7 years experience with and including some work experience in Australia. Does anyone know the main pqs firms that would be worth contacting?

Thanks,

Mike


----------

